# Clase D para principiantes



## dcmdcm (Feb 2, 2008)

Este es un ejemplo muy sencillo de diseño de un amplificador clase d de baja potencia, pero puede ser util para comprender un poco mas este tipo de amps. y como guia para un diseño mas complejo. 

No se considera el uso de tiempo muerto por lo que seria necesario agregarlo.

En unos dias espero poder poner algo de un proyecto de un amplificador clase d en el que estoy trabajando


----------



## dcmdcm (Feb 2, 2008)

la otra parte


----------



## XAGS (Abr 27, 2008)

hola que tal pero en la foto del esquema no se ven bien los componentes y de que potencia es?


----------



## dcmdcm (Abr 27, 2008)

tal y como esta (alimentado con Vcc = +12V), segun los calculos que hacen ahi, 2Wrms en 8Ohm, si deseas mas potencia (yo creo si) puedes cambia el Vcc, hasta 25 si usas la misma fuente para alimentar todo, o mas si solo cambias la alimentacion del bridge de salida y conservas la los 12 para alimentar lo demas .

por cierto, -vcc deberias ser gnd, los potenciometros en cada opamp era para darle un offset a la senal, y eliminar la necesidad de fuente separada (segun estaba disenado para coche / 12V),


----------



## dcmdcm (Abr 27, 2008)

luego subo otra vez es diagrama, solo lo habia puesto para dar una idea si es que alguien quiere disenar uno.


----------



## david_rc_91 (Ago 22, 2011)

hola ando necesitando hacerlo para 12v con una carda de 4Ω, pero podre llegar a 10w?


----------

